# The Walking Dead "Spend" 3/15/15 | Talking Dead 3/15/15 No preview Spoilers



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sorry but having the revolving door swing in both directions is just bad writing, they just don't function that way.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

SeanC said:


> I'm sorry but having the revolving door swing in both directions is just bad writing, they just don't function that way.


Pretty weird if that is all you took from the episode


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

If Jessie's husband is beating the kid, then why is there no evidence of the kid being beaten? Bruises, cuts, sprained or broken arms or legs? It seems like Carol is jumping to conclusions.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

john4200 said:


> If Jessie's husband is beating the kid, then why is there no evidence of the kid being beaten? Bruises, cuts, sprained or broken arms or legs? It seems like Carol is jumping to conclusions.


I thought the dad said it himself that the kid was hit and that is why Carol wasn't allowed in the house.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

rahnbo said:


> I thought the dad said it himself that the kid was hit and that is why Carol wasn't allowed in the house.


Huh? Carol asked him if Sam was okay, and he said, "Why wouldn't he be?". Where did you get that he said "the kid was hit"?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

john4200 said:


> Huh? Carol asked him if Sam was okay, and he said, "Why wouldn't he be?". Where did you get that he said "the kid was hit"?


I just rewatched that part and can't make out what he's saying. Originally it all jumbles together to my ears and sounds like something like "why did you hit him" like he was making a preemptive accusation. So yeah, I guess I'm going deaf.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Funny that Father Gabriel was actually describing himself as he accused Rick's group of being Satan.

Also ironic because he is absolutely right about what Rick's group was going to do.

On top of THAT, he is a perfect Alexandrian: a devout Coward!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

john4200 said:


> If Jessie's husband is beating the kid, then why is there no evidence of the kid being beaten? Bruises, cuts, sprained or broken arms or legs? It seems like Carol is jumping to conclusions.


Because Jessie's husband is a doctor, a presumably intelligent and organized man, who would be unlikely to be in the habit of leaving visible marks on his victims. Carol's inferences are based on her observances of the affect she sees in Jessie and her son, which echos her own past. Jessie's manner of approach to Rick certainly makes the same case to us, the audience. Clearly she is looking to escape her current relationship.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> If Jessie's husband is beating the kid, then why is there no evidence of the kid being beaten? Bruises, cuts, sprained or broken arms or legs? It seems like Carol is jumping to conclusions.


Carol was making an educated guess based on her own past as a battered wife, the way the kid is trying to find excuses to spend time at Carol's house, the way he went bolting out of her house when she started asking prying questions, the way the husband got quickly defensive when she asked if the kid was OK, and the way the husband clammed up and blocked the door when she asked about Jessie.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

More zombies more death - everyone on here must be happy - - -

That was two of the most brutal WD deaths in a while!



SeanC said:


> I'm sorry but having the revolving door swing in both directions is just bad writing, they just don't function that way.


I dunno what revolving door planet you live in, but I've seen plenty of revolving doors that can open in both directions. They are meant to go in one direction but that doesn't mean they CAN'T go in the other. 



john4200 said:


> If Jessie's husband is beating the kid, then why is there no evidence of the kid being beaten?


Sometimes the evidence is more psychological than physical and they are the masters of not leaving evidence...


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Spoiler



Interesting in the previews of the next episode there were 4 fresh graves but in this episode Tara was the only one brought back to Alexandria with an injury other than Glenn kicking Nicholas' arsh. Aiden and Noah's bodies were left to the walkers.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Did anyone get everything the dying son was saying? It was hard to make out.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Carol was making an educated guess based on her own past as a battered wife, the way the kid is trying to find excuses to spend time at Carol's house, the way he went bolting out of her house when she started asking prying questions, the way the husband got quickly defensive when she asked if the kid was OK, and the way the husband clammed up and blocked the door when she asked about Jessie.


Also, when he (the boy) asked why she needed the guns, she said to protect themselves. He then asked if he could have a gun, but wouldn't answer why he needed it.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

heifer624 said:


> Interesting in the previews of the next episode...


Did you not read the thread title? No preview spoilers!


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

KyleLC said:


> Did you not read the thread title? No preview spoilers!


I took the preview spoiler to mean the "Talking Dead" sneak preview and not the actual Walking Dead episode seen by everyone.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

HIHZia said:


> Did anyone get everything the dying son was saying? It was hard to make out.


Yeah same here. I thought it was something along the lines of how there was another group or something that helped build everything, then they got rid of them? Either way it was some "It isn't as things seem" type statement.

That is going to be interesting to see how the leader lady responds between Rick needing to deal with abuser guy, what Gabriel said, and when the "micro-inverter" group gets back and she finds out her son is dead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yeah same here. I thought it was something along the lines of how there was another group or something that helped build everything, then they got rid of them? Either way it was some "It isn't as things seem" type statement.


He was talking about the four people who were killed on a previous supply run. Last week, he said they died because they didn't follow the rules. This week, he admitted that they died because he and his buddies chickened out and abandoned them.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

heifer624 said:


> I took the preview spoiler to mean the "Talking Dead" sneak preview and not the actual Walking Dead episode seen by everyone.


No, Previews of any kind are generally not part of episode discussions

You only have a few posts so new'ish, but when in doubt about spoilers, at least use the spoiler tag


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone think Jessie is the abuser? Why else would the kid bust up her art work?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

heifer624 said:


> I took the preview spoiler to mean the "Talking Dead" sneak preview and not the actual Walking Dead episode seen by everyone.


I see why you thought that since you are new here. But like MikeMar said, comments about previews of upcoming episodes should not be posted unless you hide them using spoiler tags. Many people here avoid watching previews of any kind.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Test said:


> Anyone think Jessie is the abuser? Why else would the kid bust up her art work?


Because he breaks things when he's sad.

I don't see why Carol needs Rick to kill the husband. She's perfectly capable of taking care of things herself.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

fwiw, due to the lack of bruises, my first thought was sexual abuse (of the son). But physical abuse is probably the way to go since there needs to be conflict and there can't be any conflict if the boy is being abused sexually.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Test said:


> Anyone think Jessie is the abuser? Why else would the kid bust up her art work?


Is the kid the one that busted it up? I thought the husband did it. The way I understand, the boy and his mom are building and were going to paint it. The husband said to Rick "It's JUST an owl", like he didn't see what the big deal was.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

HIHZia said:


> Did anyone get everything the dying son was saying? It was hard to make out.


That exchange was:

Nicholas to Aiden...
You left Them. We both did. That's who we are.

Aiden to Glenn...
It was us. The others before. They didn't panic. We did. It was us.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

markz said:


> Is the kid the one that busted it up? I thought the husband did it. The way I understand, the boy and his mom are building and were going to paint it. The husband said to Rick "It's JUST an owl", like he didn't see what the big deal was.


Yes, he admited to Carol that he breaks things when he's sad. That's when Carol first realized that something was wrong.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Yes, he admited to Carol that he breaks things when he's sad. That's when Carol first realized that something was wrong.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So basically next episode (didn't watch previews)

Rick and Co and are going to go ballistic on everyone for what happened with Noah (that guy that caused him to die who was a coward) and the construction crew with Abraham

What wusses, when someone falls and they can easily save her they say "ahhh well, screw it, too risky to do anything"


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Last week I did not like that they seemed to be setting Rick and the others up as bad guys that might take over the new settlement.

After this episode I see that many in the new settlement are incompetent and will get people killed. So all of a sudden it seems like taking over the settlement might be necessary. 

BUT 

There are still good people in the settlement, not to mention kids, so they have to be careful on how they do it. Also, I thought jumping to the conclusion the Jessie's husband needed to be killed was an over reaction.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> So basically next episode (didn't watch previews)
> 
> Rick and Co and are going to go ballistic on everyone for what happened with Noah (that guy that caused him to die who was a coward) and the construction crew with Abraham
> 
> What wusses, when someone falls and they can easily save her they say "ahhh well, screw it, too risky to do anything"


Why would what happened with Abraham cause any rift? even the leader stepped down and the crew is happy (and working better and harder) with Abraham as the leader.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> Why would what happened with Abraham cause any rift? even the leader stepped down and the crew is happy (and working better and harder) with Abraham as the leader.


It just adds fuel to the fact that everyone is weak, it probably won't directly cause any fights, but they had that for a reason. To show that EVERYONE in Alexandria sucks


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Why would what happened with Abraham cause any rift? even the leader stepped down and the crew is happy (and working better and harder) with Abraham as the leader.





MikeMar said:


> It just adds fuel to the fact that everyone is weak, it probably won't directly cause any fights, but they had that for a reason. To show that EVERYONE in Alexandria sucks


Plus as they said in the conversation with the Congresswoman, it's another step in Rick & Co gaining authority over Alexandria. They now have the sheriff and the construction boss. TOMORROW THE WORLD! So it would be easy for the "native" Alexandrians to feel insecure about their position in the future.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> It just adds fuel to the fact that everyone is weak, it probably won't directly cause any fights, but they had that for a reason. To show that EVERYONE in Alexandria sucks


I don't agree. Many are incompetent when it comes to surviving outside the wall but that does not mean that everyone in Alexandria Sucks.


The original foreman, willing to step down because he realized Abraham was a better leader is not inherently bad.

The girl lookout who Abraham saved seemed pretty cool.

The guy who decided to help when he realized that they were still alive.

The workers who stayed after the attack to continue work.

The leader and her husband seem like they are well intentioned people.

Jessie and her Son.

The kids that Carl hung out with

There seems to still be more good than bad in Alexandria so it will be interesting to see how it plays out. In the end when all the Alexandria storylines play out (maybe not this season) Rick and company will leave. The show can't get too static and it can't let our heroes get to comfortable.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

On the other hand Gabriel needs to be jettisoned as quickly as possible. He is the real cancer that will spread fear, doubt and uncertainty among the Alexandria people.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Father Gabriel - WTF?!?!?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Maui said:


> I don't agree. Many are incompetent when it comes to surviving outside the wall but that does not mean that everyone in Alexandria Sucks.
> 
> 
> The original foreman, willing to step down because he realized Abraham was a better leader is not inherently bad.
> ...


Yeah, I didn't mean EVERYONE was bad or anything! Just felt the whole point of this episode was to show the weakness of a lot of people there


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It does make you wonder how these people lasted this long ?

The major issue with killing the husband is that he's the only doctor on site. They need him to save Tara at least.

Gabriel was definitely WTF but I'm not sure he's wrong. Carol in particular seems to have gone off the edge.

The girl that Abraham saved, is that the one that Tara liked ?

Nice to see Eugene do something.

I read last week, on a site that reviewed last weeks episode, that Noah was not coming back next season (very annoying to see that) but assumed it would be last episode. With the leaders son I assumed, once he was not immediately dead, that he was going to survive. How this is all explained by our guys and the cowardly guy will be interesting. 

If they do take the town this season, what does that mean for next ? Also will Aaron and Daryly return when everything is already done and dusted ?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> If they do take the town this season, what does that mean for next ? Also will Aaron and Daryly return when everything is already done and dusted ?


Hey guys we're back after 3 weeks out there, we found all these great people....

WTF happened here?? We leave for 3 weeks and everything hits the fan!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Carol in particular seems to have gone off the edge.


I don't see that. I think she is playing a part for the Alexandrites, so that if things due go south, they won't expect what she is capable of.

As for how she is treating the buy, someone else upthread said that she is avoiding becoming close with another child that she may lose. I can see that. Pus she had to threaten him, so protect the plan of her, Rick, and Daryl.

She is also right on in her assessment of what is going on with Jessie's husband in my opinion.

I think she is functioning the best of our group.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Gabriel was definitely WTF but I'm not sure he's wrong.


The irony with Gabriel is that he's worse. Rick & Co have done terrible things in self-defense. Gabriel has done terrible things out of pure cowardice...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought Gabriel's speech was a calculated move because Rick and his crew know what he's really like and might out him.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I like that Abraham doesn't abandon people he has every reason to abandon because he doesn't know them.

I like that Glenn & Noah don't abandon people they have every reason to abandon because they don't know them.

I like that Eugene has every reason to abandon Tara based on his past patterns but steps up and doesn't.

The Grimes Gang shows loyalty even to those who deserve none. However, I think what is going to happen is that they are going to now demand authority. It'll be really tricky because the coward that killed Noah is going to have one version of the story and Glenn will have another. I don't know if Deanna is going to really believe that Aiden got them killed or that they tried to save him - I think Aiden's buddy is going to put forth a he-said/he-said type reason and look to lay the blame at Glenn's feet. If Glenn is believed, he must be exiled and dismissed away from Alexandria.

I see once Rick gets Glenn's report from the mission and Abraham's report from the construction site and Maggie's report about Gabriel, Rick is going to tell everyone that he's in charge to prevent them from getting killed.

It'll be interesting to see that power struggle. The Grimes Gang is obviously much better equipped to deal with the dangers than anyone in Alexandria, but I don't know if they're interested in seeing a Ricktatorship happen at all.

The confrontation between Jesse's husband and Rick will also be very interesting as well. I could see Rick laying down the law and being judge, jury, and executioner - which the Alexandrites aren't likely to appreciate him killing their doctor. (even though it'd be justified if it does indeed turn out to be physical/sexual abuse on either Jesse or the child).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> I don't see that. I think she is playing a part for the Alexandrites, so that if things due go south, they won't expect what she is capable of.
> 
> As for how she is treating the buy, someone else upthread said that she is avoiding becoming close with another child that she may lose. I can see that. Pus she had to threaten him, so protect the plan of her, Rick, and Daryl.
> 
> She is also right on in her assessment of what is going on with Jessie's husband in my opinion. I think she is functioning the best of our group.


JohnB1000 wasn't saying Carol had gone over the line because of the character she's pretending to be. She's gone over the line for suggesting Rick needs to kill Jessie's husband.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Correct, and her general attitude towards the boy and any other issues that arise.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

john4200 said:


> If Jessie's husband is beating the kid, then why is there no evidence of the kid being beaten? Bruises, cuts, sprained or broken arms or legs? It seems like Carol is jumping to conclusions.


I think it's the other way around. I think it's the wife doing the beating.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

There has been kind of a theme emerging, showing how different people deal with their cowardice.
Eugene is a self proclaimed coward, not ashamed to tell anyone, but at the say time he has given me the impression to not be the type of person to leave others behind when in peril. He got Tara to safety and attracted the walkers away from the revolving doors to give Glenn, Noah, and Nicholas a chance.
Gabriel is completely consumed by shame of his cowardice. He is the type of person that would bail when someone depended on him.
Aiden and Nicholas are cowards, as was the foreman of the work crew.

"Good people" by definition of those that just live their boring lives like the people in Alexandria are not the type to stick around to help their friends. Rick and co are survivors, not good, and not bad. Eugene may claim to be a coward, but he is also brave enough to be a survivor.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> It does make you wonder how these people lasted this long ?


Given everything we've just seen in this episode, it's pretty hard to believe that these people could have lasted this long without some other group coming along and taking their town by force.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Barmat said:


> I think it's the other way around. I think it's the wife doing the beating.


I do think it's possible that the boy's father is a red herring, and that the mother is the one who is abusing the boy. The writers have gone out of their way to make her seem nice and him seem like an a-hole.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I see Gabriel as a man of little faith. He has burnt his collar and torn up the bible in defiance and betrayal of his god, and now he betrays his actual saviors by painting them as demons. It will be interesting to see how he comes to "meet his maker". He is becoming a metaphor for the hypocrisy of religion in that he is there to give you superficial comfort, but when the chips are down he provides no actual tangible help. His name should be Judas ... *Judas Priest*!


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jstkiddn said:


> Father Gabriel - WTF?!?!?


Oxymoron - "FATHER" Gabriel

Just like:

"Reverend" Al Sharpton
"Reverend" Jessie Jackson


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

markz said:


> Also, when he (the boy) asked why she needed the guns, she said to protect themselves. He then asked if he could have a gun, but wouldn't answer why he needed it.


My impression at that point was that his mom was getting abused and he wanted a gun to protect her.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Barmat said:


> I think it's the other way around. I think it's the wife doing the beating.


Except there is no evidence of the boy having been beaten. People are jumping to conclusions.

For all we know, the bad guy of the family could be the father, the boy, or the mother. The "bad" could be physical abuse, sexual abuse, or something completely different, like spying for another group and threatening harm to others if the family does not keep quiet. For all we know, they may not even be a real family.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

CraigK said:


> My impression at that point was that his mom was getting abused and he wanted a gun to protect her.


My thoughts as well

Didn't the kid say he didn't want the gun for himself


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

CraigK said:


> My impression at that point was that his mom was getting abused and he wanted a gun to protect her.


I agree that all of the signs are pointing in this direction. I'm just wondering if they aren't trying to pull a fast one on us. Has this ever happened before on the show, when the writers made us believe one thing and then flipped the script?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Aiden and Nicholas are cowards, as was the foreman of the work crew.


I rank the foreman ahead of the other two. The foreman went to the leaders and admitted his failure and suggested the Abraham be in charge of the construction crew. That takes a certain amount of character. To admit your weakness and make a suggestion that is for the greater good.

Aiden and Nicolas kept their failure to themselves and blamed others. No character there.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> I rank the foreman ahead of the other two. The foreman went to the leaders and admitted his failure and suggested the Abraham be in charge of the construction crew. That takes a certain amount of character. To admit your weakness and make a suggestion that is for the greater good.
> 
> Aiden and Nicolas kept their failure to themselves and blamed others. No character there.


I agree! The latter two even went so far as to place blame on the ones who'd been killed.

Having Maggie in the room when the construction guy spoke could be an important connection for what (or who) Deanna will believe when they all come back to tell about her son and Noah. Or, so I hope.

Darnit - that scene with Noah was horrid! I had to FF straight on through and hope I didn't miss anything else important. I just knew he wasn't long for this world after expressing all that hope and talking about being here for the long haul.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> So basically next episode (didn't watch previews)
> 
> Rick and Co and are going to go ballistic on everyone for what happened with Noah (that guy that caused him to die who was a coward) and the construction crew with Abraham


while at the same time <supply run coward> will tell a different tale, that includes the Grimes Gang getting the leader's son killed.

That _*AND*_ Gabriel's talk with the leader will raise a lot of doubts.

Quite a confluence of issues and stories. Things are going to get ugly.

Poor Noah. I guess the writers needed someone the Grimes Gang would be mad about.

OK. So, say Rick declares martial law "for their protection" and it happens fairly cleanly but they're hated for it and tensions are high. Also assume no outside event like a walker or human attack. Do they stay if everyone hates them? Do they banish everyone else and keep the town? Or do they leave as a group saying "You'll be sorry."?

We still don't know how many people are there, right?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Darnit - that scene with Noah was horrid! I


It was awful! When he put his face up to the glass and he and Glen were just looking at each other and they both realized that there was nothing that could be done. 

And then....

Just awful. Poor Noah.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

On Talking Dead they had the prosthetic for Noah's demise - man that was well made!

Great episode, and I agree that we see Rick emerge as the new "governor" by the time the season concludes (3 more episodes?)


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

2 more I think


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It's not just he said / he said with Glenn. Eugene was there too and saw how Nicholas behaved.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> It's not just he said / he said with Glenn. Eugene was there too and saw how Nicholas behaved.


Yeah but Eugene is one of Rick's group

So it's group vs group in stories really if you want to get technical


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

JohnB1000 said:


> 2 more I think


ah, thanks you are right.

The Walking Dead Season 5 : Only two more episodes remain before The Walking Dead's fifth season concludes with Conquer March 29.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> On Talking Dead they had the prosthetic for Noah's demise - man that was well made!


I loved the actor's face when they brought that out. You could tell it more than freaked him out just a little to see his likeness in that state. The thing with the strawberries cracked me up!

Another Talking Dead note. Glen...dude, you look MUCH better cleaned up!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tlc said:


> OK. So, say Rick declares martial law "for their protection" and it happens fairly cleanly but they're hated for it and tensions are high. Also assume no outside event like a walker or human attack. Do they stay if everyone hates them? Do they banish everyone else and keep the town? Or do they leave as a group saying "You'll be sorry."?


I think we already know what they will do. Rick made his stance pretty darn clear a couple episodes ago when he said "We'll just take it!"


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> ah, thanks you are right.
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 5 : Only two more episodes remain before The Walking Dead's fifth season concludes with Conquer March 29.


That March 29 episode is 90 minutes. So you can sorta think of it as being "two and half" episodes left".


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> On Talking Dead they had the prosthetic for Noah's demise - man that was well made! Great episode, and I agree that we see Rick emerge as the new "governor" by the time the season concludes (3 more episodes?)


I'm not too happy with the AMC webmaster on that point. I watch TWD using the AMC app, which links to the full episodes on AMC.com. Currently when you click on the link to the current TWD episode, it takes you to a page that shows the current Talking Dead episode as well as the current TWD episode. The image they show for the Talking Dead episode is the Noah prosthetic. It then cycles over to an image for the TWD episode, which is a screen cap of Noah and Glenn in the revolving door, with Noah wearing the same plaid shirt. They couldn't have telegraphed "here's what happens to Noah" any clearer if they tried.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Dang, that's messed up!



Jeeters said:


> That March 29 episode is 90 minutes. So you can sorta think of it as being "two and half" episodes left".


sweet, i will think of it that way!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

So what is the reason for the episode title (spend)? I keep thinking I missed something...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Anubys said:


> So what is the reason for the episode title (spend)? I keep thinking I missed something...


Well, if they'd called it "Everybody Ate Chris" it would give away too much.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Well, if they'd called it "Everybody Ate Chris" it would give away too much.


:up: :up:



Anubys said:


> So what is the reason for the episode title (spend)? I keep thinking I missed something...


Speculation: Maybe it refers to the fact that they "spent" two perfectly-good people in order to get the parts to fix the power grid.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

They didn't get the parts did they ?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

JohnB1000 said:


> They didn't get the parts did they ?


Yes they got them I thought they showed them getting the right box. Of course maybe they left them behind?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> Yes they got them I thought they showed them getting the right box. Of course maybe they left them behind?


Yeah, they definitely found the right parts but I don't think anyone was able to carry them out to the van, between Eugene carrying Tara, Aiden and Noah getting eaten, Nicholas bolting like a coward, and Glenn barely getting away with his life.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maui said:


> Also, I thought jumping to the conclusion the Jessie's husband needed to be killed was an over reaction.


Yes, Carol may be losing it a little. I would think if you want to have a civilized community here, you would have to have charges and evidence, and a trial with maybe a jury? That's not Carol's way. 



Maui said:


> In the end when all the Alexandria storylines play out (maybe not this season) Rick and company will leave. The show can't get too static and it can't let our heroes get to comfortable.


I would still like to see them go to Washington and find some government people hiding out since they're so close.

I didn't get what the big explosion was--did the boss's kid shoot some kind of really big gun? They seemed to have checked out the place thoroughly and all and then they got trapped anyway. I wasn't sure how that happened. 

I still don't get Carol trusting the kid not to nark on her--and she's not even nice to him either.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

stellie93 said:


> I didn't get what the big explosion was--


The soldier walker had a grenade attached to his upper body. Aiden must have shot the grenade and caused it to explode.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, they definitely found the right parts but I don't think anyone was able to carry them out to the van, between Eugene carrying Tara, Aiden and Noah getting eaten, Nicholas bolting like a coward, and Glenn barely getting away with his life.


I thought they might have been in Eugene's backpack. I wasn't sure how many they needed.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I would still like to see them go to Washington and find some government people hiding out since they're so close.


Yes, Washington! It would be interesting to see if the group would still respect the authority of what is left of the government. If the President were still alive, would they tell him to go suck eggs?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Anubys said:


> So what is the reason for the episode title (spend)? I keep thinking I missed something...


The current fanwank is:
Back in Season 1, episode 4, "Vatos" Morales asked Dale why he continued to wind his watch when it was so clearly unneeded. Dale, paraphrasing Faulkner, responded:

"I like what a father said to his son when he give him a watch that had been handed down through generations. He said "I give you the mausoleum of all hope and desire which will fit your individual needs no better than it did mine or my father's before me. I give it to you not that you may *remember* time, but that you may *forget* it for a moment now and then and not *spend *all of your breath *try*ing to *conquer* it."



Spoiler



Bolded words are the names of the last five episodes of this season.


Spoiler tagged not because it is a spoiler for anything at all, but only because I'm sure someone here will make the case that it is


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

damn that was a pretty good episode, if for no other reason than it totally sets up what I'm guessing will be a great last couple of shows for the season. I have to say, I wasn't liking the first few of 5B but I know with this show you have to see the whole story play out before you can judge any few episodes. The whole storyline of Rick's crew essentially being the "bad guys" vs Alexandria, with the notion of who's really the "bad guy" becoming more unclear as time goes on, is very interesting. Usually it's pretty clear but in this case, it could go either way.

Yes the people of this community are cowardly and make a lot of dumb moves, but that doesn't mean they deserve to have the home that they built taken over by outsiders who see it as a place to call their own , just under their rules... how is that any different than the Governor wanting to take over the prison that Rick established as _their _home? The reality is that if Rick doesn't think Alexandria is safe for his people as it is, then they should leave... But they're so tired of running that they considering taking it over.

There's such a good amount of conflict going on - The death of Deanna's son and the circumstances of it (will Other Guy tell the truth or will he feed the conflict by saying Glenn killed him?); Carol wants to take the town over but then realizes there's a family mirroring what happened to her and decides she has to act on that; Rick facing the dilemma of what to do with Pete... and of course the priest's BS rant and the fact that Maggie overheard it...

It's gonna be a fun couple of episodes!

BTW shout out to Steven Yuen's acting during that Noah situation - you can really feel the anguish, as well as get a sense for the rage he's gonna carry after witnessing what was arguably one of the more gruesome deaths on this show.

Additional shout out to this show having no regard for people with "regular" cast member status.... Gareth was a regular and lasted like three episodes. Noah got what, 8?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow; just watched this tonight. I really did not expect Noah to die, at all. Not even after his "I want to start a new life" speech. I must be getting soft... have to get back out on the road!

That was harsh that they didn't even have time for a bullet for Aiden before they ran off: that's horrible. I think it should be rule #1 that if you have to leave someone you don't leave them alive... unfortunately Glenn had no ammo left for Noah.

I just wanted to say that the Talking Dead for this episode was really, really good. I always enjoy it when they have more actors or even show runners (but actors are better) and fewer random other guests... although some of the guests are good, the actors usually have much more interesting things to say. I tend to FF about half of Talking Dead normally, but for this one I watched most of it. Good stuff!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

danterner said:


> I'm not too happy with the AMC webmaster on that point.


I wouldn't go near anything like the AMC webpage or app until after seeing the current episode - seems like places like that deliberately go out of their way to show spoilers.

* * *

One thing that I find odd about how they are showing us Alexandria is the LACK of people.

It seems like there are a lot more people living in Alexandria that we are not seeing. Carol mentioned a few episodes ago something about helping the elderly and I vaguely recall some folks cooing over Judith - then all these construction worker people come out of nowhere.

Makes me wonder how many people are a part of this community.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agree about Steven Yeun's acting, especially in the scenes with Noah's demise. He's pretty great. Also agree with another poster up-thread that he cleans up pretty well! 

I also enjoy TD the most when they have actors from the series. This was especially great having three of them at once!

I'm not buying the possible premise that the Rick gang is bad. I can totally see how, if it had to go that way, it would make sense to take over. 

The preacher man has gone bonkers! Yikes. I can imagine what kind of problems that is going to cause. Glad Maggie heard the exchange. Wondering what Deanna is making of it. Of all the things that can NOT survive in a world like this, I would say that religion is one. People have to maintain a serious relationship with reality to survive.

Clearly, Carol is consumed with the situation of (the possibility of) abuse going on in the family with the kid because it is something with which she had to deal for so many years. That leaves a profound impression on a person that doesn't go away. I can't speculate as to what is going on with this family but the notion that it's the wife, and not the husband, is interesting to contemplate.

Enjoyed the input of Steven and Tyler (Glenn & Noah) on TD about their characters and what was going on. I really really like those two! The Noah prosthetic was pretty good but, probably just because I notice weird things, it didn't have any eyebrows. Noah/Tyler has pretty cool eyebrows but the prosthetic had none. 

Like others here, bummed that there are only two eps left. Oh, I should say 2.5. yay!  I'll take it. This is going to be big, I think. So much stuff bubbling beneath the surface what with all the wondering about who IS bad, if anybody. Preacherman kind of complicated things further, especially with the group coming back sans sonny boy.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

sharkster said:


> Of all the things that can NOT survive in a world like this, I would say that religion is one. People have to maintain a serious relationship with reality to survive.


Lovely


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

2.2 EPs left with a lot more ads


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Of all the things that can NOT survive in a world like this, I would say that religion is one. People have to maintain a serious relationship with reality to survive.





nyc13 said:


> Lovely


It's not an unknown concept that some things go out the window when ones basic needs aren't met.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It's not about a lack of morals, etc. There are two basic types of thinking - fact/reality based and faith based. These are polar opposites.

Of course I can only imagine but being put in the situation these people are in, one would have to maintain a relationship with reality to survive. If you go off in the clouds with other kinds of thinking you are not going to survive because you are going to make poor, inappropriate decisions. It's really very rudimentary and not at all complicated.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I am one of the farthest people away from religion

But if I were in their shoes, I think I would become VERY religious! haha


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I am one of the farthest people away from religion
> 
> But if I were in their shoes, I think I would become VERY religious! haha


But they've shown us the religous ones (maggie, for example), going the opposite direction. It seemed perfectly logical, as well. So I disagree with your statement.

Most people reject religion once hope is taken away and despair settles in, I think.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Just noticed Maggie playing a TV sports reporter on Law and Order SUV (as Christopher from the Sopranos called it).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> But they've shown us the religous ones (maggie, for example), going the opposite direction. It seemed perfectly logical, as well. So I disagree with your statement.
> 
> Most people reject religion once hope is taken away and despair settles in, I think.


But what if you didn't have religion to start with 

I'd probably be praying more than I do now (which is 0)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

sharkster said:


> The Noah prosthetic was pretty good but, probably just because I notice weird things, it didn't have any eyebrows. Noah/Tyler has pretty cool eyebrows but the prosthetic had none.


I noticed that when he was being ripped apart.
The prosthetic face was also far more broad than that of the actor and the hairline was all wrong.
I thought it looked nothing like him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

It is a well known fact that, given the chance, zombies always eat the eyebrows first.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> It is a well known fact that, given the chance, zombies always eat the eyebrows first.


It is known.

Oops, wrong show!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Enjoyed the input of Steven and Tyler (Glenn & Noah) on TD about their characters and what was going on. I really really like those two!


 They were great, but I think Josh McDermitt (Eugene) was the most interesting, because we get so little info on Eugene, what he's up to, what he's thinking, etc. in most of the episodes; his insight added a lot to the show, for me. Plus, he was pretty funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I noticed that when he was being ripped apart.
> The prosthetic face was also far more broad than that of the actor and the hairline was all wrong.
> I thought it looked nothing like him.


I agree the prosthetic looked much wider than Noah's face and therefore didn't seem real at all.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree the prosthetic looked much wider than Noah's face and therefore didn't seem real at all.


 That tends to happen when walkers pull your face in half, I expect.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Of all the things that can NOT survive in a world like this, I would say that religion is one. People have to maintain a serious relationship with reality to survive.


That assertion flies in the face of thousands of years of recorded history, in eras and places that were about as dangerous as this one (although, granted, with no zombies shambling around). Religion has always thrived in such situations, presumably because it provides hope when there otherwise might not be any.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That assertion flies in the face of thousands of years of recorded history, in eras and places that were about as dangerous as this one (although, granted, with no zombies shambling around). Religion has always thrived in such situations, presumably because it provides hope when there otherwise might not be any.


Yeah, but in none of those thousands of years was mankind faced with armies of reanimated corpses hungry for the flesh of the still living, not to mention the disturbing fact that no one can just peacefully die any longer without reanimating themselves.

I expect that would shake the faith of many. Not all, of course, but more than any other disastrous event the world has ever seen.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

heySkippy said:


> Yeah, but in none of those thousands of years was mankind faced with armies of reanimated corpses hungry for the flesh of the still living, not to mention the disturbing fact that no one can just peacefully die any longer without reanimating themselves.
> 
> I expect that would shake the faith of many. Not all, of course, but more than any other disastrous event the world has ever seen.


Not to mention the education level of society is much different - religion was created to address "the great unknown", to help society and keeping people adherent. None of that applies in post-2000s ZombieLand...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't wish to get the thread too far off track, so I will maintain my disagreement with the assertion.

Moving on to other things - I actually FF'd through Aidan's and Noah's deaths, which is the first time I've done that on TWD. Just wasn't feeling the gore.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I don't wish to get the thread too far off track, so I will maintain my disagreement with the assertion.
> 
> Moving on to other things - I actually FF'd through Aidan's and Noah's deaths, which is the first time I've done that on TWD. Just wasn't feeling the gore.


When Aiden died, I was really taken aback by the graphic nature. It was by a MILE the most detailed and focused on death in the show to date.

I found myself wondering who the director was and why the purposeful display of gore-porn.

Then we saw Noah's death which was even more gruesome and gore-porn.

I'm not opposed to it, but holy crap we have seen some pretty disturbing/graphic scenes (T-Dog's throat ripped out & the Well Walker on the farm) but for me, everything pales in comparison to Aiden and Noah. A whole new level!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

My son asked how come human skin tears so easily when the zombies attack. Great moment for some parenting  (Luckily he's 20).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, this episode was directed by Jennifer Lynch, who is the daughter of, you guessed it, David Lynch.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I assumed Eugene put the converters in his back pack.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I assumed Eugene put the converters in his back pack.


They were pretty big and they wanted a lot of them didn't they ?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

JohnB1000 said:


> They were pretty big and they wanted a lot of them didn't they ?


They looked to be the size of a home wireless router. I would imagine Eugene's backpack being able to fit at least half a dozen without trouble?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> They looked to be the size of a home wireless router. I would imagine Eugene's backpack being able to fit at least half a dozen without trouble?


I'd agree


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Whether they fit or not (or if they got them or forgot them) will depend on the needs of the script. If they want to move on with the story, they fit. If they need more drama, the left them there. Kinda like whether a TV gun has endless ammo or if the story need them to run out of ammo.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I dunno what revolving door planet you live in, but I've seen plenty of revolving doors that can open in both directions. They are meant to go in one direction but that doesn't mean they CAN'T go in the other.


Yep. I just checked the revolving door of the office building in which I work, and it can go either way. However it takes more effort to push it the "wrong" way.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> Yep. I just checked the revolving door of the office building in which I work, and it can go either way. However it takes more effort to push it the "wrong" way.


Yeah, there are plenty that go in either direction. And even the ones that do only go one direction are usually set up so they can be forced in the reverse direction at least for a few inches, in case something/someone gets caught in the door.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow....Talking Dead was really good this week. it was nice have all actors of the show on and not some random guest.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That assertion flies in the face of thousands of years of recorded history, in eras and places that were about as dangerous as this one (although, granted, with no zombies shambling around). Religion has always thrived in such situations, presumably because it provides hope when there otherwise might not be any.


I agree 100%. People tend to navigate to extremes. We've lost the beacon of one extreme -- Hershel. Too bad Gabriel can't step up.



pmyers said:


> wow....Talking Dead was really good this week. it was nice have all actors of the show on and not some random guest.


It was good.
I enjoy the geeky comics like Yvette Nichole Brown (had to look her name up since I know her as "that woman on Community") who bring humor and a *lot* of knowledge about the show but zero inside information -- like any of us on this thread.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> My son asked how come human skin tears so easily when the zombies attack. Great moment for some parenting  (Luckily he's 20).


If you've ever watched Deadliest Warrior, on the episode where they did Zombies versus Vampires, it was posited that Zombies are not beholden to the same limitations as conscious humans as it relates to the ability to use the body's full muscular potential.

In simpler terms, your body only generally uses about 1/3 of its muscle power at any given time in order to protect itself from injury (such as muscle ripping away from bone). In extreme emergencies when the added strength is worth the potential danger, people are capable of amazing feats - such as the 100lb mom who lifts a car off of her child, single-handedly.

Does anyone remember Dale's death, where the walker ripped open his abdomen? Most people aren't strong enough to easily do that either.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Clearly the zombie virus augments physical strength and bite power, while at the same time drastically weakens the skull area to where even the most glancing blow will penetrate the skull.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

heifer624 said:


> That exchange was:
> 
> Nicholas to Aiden...
> You left Them. We both did. That's who we are.
> ...


I didn't really understand what any of that meant.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Boot said:


> I didn't really understand what any of that meant.


But you do now or are you saying you're still confused?


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Anubys said:


> But you do now or are you saying you're still confused?


 first statement about how they left Glex, Eugene, Tara, and zombie chow - er. Noah.

second I figured it was due to their cowardice that the people that lived in Alexandria prior to them finding them, was why a lot of the previous inhabitants(all?) are no longer around.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ducker said:


> first statement about how they left Glex, Eugene, Tara, and zombie chow - er. Noah.
> 
> second I figured it was due to their cowardice that the people that lived in Alexandria prior to them finding them, was why a lot of the previous inhabitants(all?) are no longer around.


Nope.

If you remember the first time Aiden took them out for a "test run", he talked about how recently they had lost 4 members of their team during a supply run: that's why the had the zombie tied to the tree and were torturing it, and were mad when Glenn killed it. Aiden said that the four "didn't follow the rules" and so they died: it was their fault that they were killed.

In this entire sequence Aiden is talking about that situation: losing those 4 people. He's confessing that really it wasn't those peoples' fault that they died: they didn't do anything wrong. In fact Aiden and Nicholas messed up and left those four to die, basically, rather than try to rescue them.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

madscientist said:


> In fact Aiden and Nicholas messed up and left those four to die, basically, rather than try to rescue them.


That's the Alexandria way!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

^^^ this ^^^


----------

